# Poultry medicine used for Pigeon



## narrasandeep (Jul 31, 2010)

Hay guys , i am N.Sandeep From India , i want to know the medicines in poultry ( Chicken ) which can be used for pigeons , I know that ,there r medicines separately for pigeons but we cant get them in India , i know that , they r available online but we in india r not used to online purchasing .., we can only get Poultry Medicines , So kindly any one who has the knowledge , plzzzzzzzz post the medicines , vaccines for different diseases and the how to use them , some may say it is not appropriate to use chicken medicines to pigeons but it is better have something than nothing right !!!U will really be a life saver for me as well as others who r not in a position to obtain pigeon medicines ,, thanks waiting for replyssssss


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Many poultry medicines can be used for pigeons also, including many antibiotics, treatments for e-coli, cocci, dewormers, etc. Calcium and vitamins supplement and liver tonics have been prescribed to me by my vets and have been using it for couple of years now. (Ostovet, Vimeral, Tefroli, etc)

You should consult your vet and get a diagnosis first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You should be able to buy baytril and metronidazole from a pharmacy.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Many poultry medicines can be used for pigeons also, including many antibiotics, treatments for e-coli, cocci, dewormers, etc. Calcium and vitamins supplement and liver tonics have been prescribed to me by my vets and have been using it for couple of years now. (Ostovet, Vimeral, Tefroli, etc)
> 
> You should consult your vet and get a diagnosis first.


I have a friend who uses horse products on his pigeons and swears by them his philosophy is if it works on a horse it will work on his pigeons.

If ever their was a call for a stewards enquiry then this is it in my opinion.


----------



## narrasandeep (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks guys for the advice , can any one give me in detail the diseases name and the medicines to cure such diseases in poultry medicines , and most importantly , can any one suggest me with the vaccinations for the pigeons diseases like NEW CASTLE Or PARAMIXOVIRUS , SALMONELOSIS Or PARATIFOSIS,DIFTERO - SMALLPOX etc... i am new to pigeons , and there r no vets for chicken or pigeons only there some vets for dogs and they treat cows , sheep , goats etc, in my city but no bird specialist , so i am desperately in need of advice against these diseases , my only hope is on my online friends ,,can any one help me please..........


----------



## mathieu (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Pigeon Lovers,

I had three birds in my quarentine cage. The have become docile and I gave them a 3 in 1 medice but the one died when I picked it up there was a watery substance running fron its mouth. I then picked up the other two and they seemed to have the same problem. Can anyone give me advice if this can be cured and if yes then how!

Thank you

Mathieu


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mathieu said:


> Hi Pigeon Lovers,
> 
> I had three birds in my quarentine cage. The have become docile and I gave them a 3 in 1 medice but the one died when I picked it up there was a watery substance running fron its mouth. I then picked up the other two and they seemed to have the same problem. Can anyone give me advice if this can be cured and if yes then how!
> 
> ...


I would get them to the vet asap.. not sure what is wrong could be a few things.  If you can open your own thread under sick birds more can see it there. the 3 in 1 meds are not strong enough to cure.


----------



## mathieu (Oct 13, 2011)

*Sick Pigeons*

Thank you Spirit Wings,

I will do that this morning (Its 4:15 am here now) I appreciate your advice.

Regards


Mathieu


----------



## mikuzzu (Jan 14, 2012)

Calcium and vitamins supplement and liver tonics have been prescribed to me by my vets and have been using it for couple of years now.


----------



## mathieu (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Mikuzzu,

I appreciate that. I took my birds to the vet and he gave me some antibiotics, but they still died.
Another breeder who had the same problem in South Africa told me that they contract the disease from ferrel pigeons and once contracted there not much you can do. It only affects young birds.
So I have lost two Birminham Rollers and on Damasean Pigeon.

Regards


Mathieu


----------

